# Traxxas funny car foam rear tires



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

TM RACING NOW HAS TRAXXAS FUNNY CAR FOAM REAR TIRES AVAILABLE AT DRAGRACECONCEPTS.COM 

http://www.dragraceconcepts.com/TRA...8874617C7D9F1111CF514D8D0E51D2.m1plqscsfapp03


----------

